

Show HN: Nipple - iPod inspired Mobile Finger Nav (Mobile Only) - thekenwheeler
http://dubmediagroup.com/nipple/

======
grimtrigger
Pretty cool. Any thoughts on how to indicate to the user that they should
press and hold to launch a menu? Doesn't seem like an interaction common the
web.

Unrelated, but I think QR codes are nice when there are mobile demos:
[http://cubiq.org/iscroll-4](http://cubiq.org/iscroll-4)

~~~
thekenwheeler
Good call on the QR codes. I would either use like one of those half opacity
overlays on load that have arrows and instructions, like when the linkedin app
launched, or use joyride:
[https://github.com/zurb/joyride](https://github.com/zurb/joyride)

I definitely agree that there would need to be a prominent call to action on
first visit (session) , that would indicate the functionality exists.

------
Jeremy1026
GitHub links are broken. (18:39 GMT)

~~~
thekenwheeler
Oops, not anymore :)

~~~
boi_v2
still broken :(

~~~
thekenwheeler
"Hey guys check out this thing I built: links to it dont work" <facepalm>. Ok
now they do.

